# Help me to build my cut plan



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Here I am, I just reach my weight goal: 105 kg after having bulked since 10 weeks. Now I would like to cut and see the result. Any advice to help me concerning my diet and my training program?


Current weight : 105 kilos for 6.4 feet



My macros are:

4800 calories
200 grams or more of proteins
200 grams or more of carbs
100 grams or more of fat


My training program is the Built's Baby Got Back:

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 
BO rows 3x8 
One-arm dumbbell 3x12
Barbell bench 5x5 
Dumbbell bench 3x8 
Flat or low incline flyes 3x12 
Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom 
Optional abs, 3x8 weighted 

Day 2:

Squats 5x5 
Front squats 3x8 
Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps
GHRs 3x8 
Abdos

Day 3:

Weighted chins 5x5 
Unweighted chins 3x8
hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 
Power cleans - 5X5 
clean-and-press 2X2 
Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 
Arnold press 3X8 
lateral raises - 3x8 

Day 4:

Deadlift 5x5 
GHR 3x8 
Leg curl 3x12 
Front Squat 3x8 
Dips 3x8
Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 


All advice is more than welcome!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

After having read Got Built? » Baby Got Back

especially the point 2, I am gonna keep the baby got back training but decreasing the sets. Currently I'm doing the 5 REPx5 sets then 8 rep X3 sets then 12 reps X 3 sets AND CHANGE IT TO 5 REP X 3 sets then 8 reps X 2 sets and 8 reps X2 sets.  I was just wondering if I have to decrease the weight or not, for example I'm right now at 140 kg for the squat should I go to a lighter weight?

I'll probably add more arm work.

Concerning the diet I'm gonna use the ballpark figure:

My bodyweight is currently at 231 lbs, I'm gonna try to go to 183 LBM ( completely insane when I look at me in the mirror!!)

To do that :

3700 calories (instead of 4700-4800)
No less that 180g of proteins daily (instead of 260)
No less that 90 g of fat daily (instead of 100)
100g of carb (instead of 500)


It's going to be fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Built (Nov 16, 2009)

Please feel free to keep your protein up nice and high - on a cut, a gram and a half per pound lean mass is never a bad idea. 

For your workouts, you can leave them alone for now with full volume - just be prepared to drop the sets and then the reps down a bit as your energy decreases so you can keep the iron on the bar. Try to lift as heavy as you were, even if you can't lift for as much volume.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok for proteins. Ok too concerning the workout I'll be preapare to drop sets and reps as soon as I'll my energy decrease.

I'm so ready for that!!!!!!!!!

Thx Marianne!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Week 1

I have to empty my fridge before to begin my cut so I'll probably begin it next week. I'm now at 106 kg.

I'll put some pictures just before to begin. Really really good training today strength still increasing on lot of exercices!!!

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 330 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 198 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 198 lbs , 220 lbs, 220 lbs, 209 lbs, 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 70.4 lbs for each dumbbell

No incline barbell bench , still a shoulder pain....

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 286 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Me at 106 Kilograms. iPhone pictures sucks but still, really great gains since the beginning. The objective is now 83 kilos.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Day 2


Squats 5x5 at 308 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 3x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 52.8 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 20, 2009)

Day 3

Rest! And because I'm not patient at all I have begun my cut today!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 21, 2009)

Day 4

Changing diet is not easy the the first days. Too much fat today!

But I'm loosing weight! I keep my protein high 277Gr for 183 LBM. Concerning my training I really feel a difference of energy.

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

Power cleans can't do it again with my shoulder pain.

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 2X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 2x8 at 31 lbs each dumbbell

Abdos unweighted


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2009)

Why are you concerned with the fat being too high if you're losing weight? 

If it helps you maintain a deficit, don't worry about it.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Really!!! That's a good news! Eating fat is much more confortable an satieting!

In fact, and obviously I was wrong, I thought that to go over 90 gr of fat will ruin a  cut even if I got a deficit of weight. I mean too much fat in my mind is negative because I've got the impression that I'm gonna store the fat in that damn area, which is, for me,  my bottom belly, avoiding me to see my six pack.

Thanks Marianne


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Day 5


Deadlift 4x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x10 at 220 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 154 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 24, 2009)

Week 2

I was at 106 kg and I'm now at 103kg.


First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 352 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 209 lbs ,5x5 at 209 lbs, 4x209 lbs, 2x209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 70.4 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 2X8 66 lbs

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 308 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted


----------



## suprfast (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless your water intake is down or you are using a different scale or ...list goes on you shoudnt drop weight that fast.  6.6 lbs in a week is a bit much.  Not to say you wont stabilize.  looks good


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi suprfast, I use the same scale since the beginning of my bulking period and since the start of my cut.

I use it each morning at the same time in the same conditions which means when I wake up at 9.00 AM before breakfast. 

I don't know if there is something wrong, but I really pay attention to my diet. I would say, but maybe Marianne will enlight us on that, it is due to the sudden change of diet. I was at 4800 calories and I'm now beetween 2400 and 2600.

I'll see if I stabilize in few days. And actually... I was this morning at 101.7 kg


----------



## Built (Nov 25, 2009)

Your carbs and calories are down, you're using up glycogen, and this is bound up with a LOT of water. 

Pretty normal first week, actually.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 25, 2009)

See Suprfast!! Everything's normal! 

Thx Marianne !! Today is my rest day. I'm begining to feel the loss of food. I'm not starving, but it's like my body is talking to me from the inside saying  "Hey!!!!! where are my 4800 calories, I just only received 2400!???"

Other thing I noticed by monitoring my cals, it is really  fast to reach 2400 calories... really too fast. At noon I will avoid to eat pasta, rice or wheat and choose vegies poor in calories. For me it is much more confortable to have calories and fat for dinner.


By the way Marianne I saw your cut pix on your blog, this is amazing! I really hope to have the same results!


To be continued....


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 26, 2009)

*Atkins*

By reading some articles on diet programs, I read a lot of things on Dr Atkins's diet. 

Considering I'm eating per day between 200gr and 270gr I'm far away from the 20gr per day of Atkins. But still during my bulking period I was between 670 gr and 750gr. So I assume like Marianne said that I'm using glycogens and loosing in the same time a lot water explaining my important weight loss.


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2009)

You're clearly not on ketogenic rations - but you are using up some of your glycogen stores; they're not maxed out while you're dieting. 

You should see your losses drop off to 1-2 lbs a week from this point, which is as it should be. 

PS thanks for the props!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Day 2

Ok Marianne sounds good. 

Day 2


Squats 4x5 at 297 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 2x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 52.8 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 27, 2009)

Day 4

Damn!!! Still that shoulder pain! Anyway... 101 kg today, I think I stabilize.

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

Power cleans can't do it again with my shoulder pain.

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 3X8- 3X8- 3x5 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

Abdos unweighted


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2009)

yep you stabilized.  Makes me want to start a new week every week so i can get to my target weight faster


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 28, 2009)

Tired and lazy today, I'll do the last training of the week tomorrow. Anyway    Still loosing weight I was this morning at 100.5 kg


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 29, 2009)

*Weight update*

100.1 KG this morning!

Training this afternoon


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Day 5

Deadlift 4x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x10 at 220 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 154 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Me at 100.1 KG, I lost 6 kg since the beginning of my cut. Just the beginning of the road, still 16 kg to lose!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

keep it up


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

for sure!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

After a my rest day, 99,3 KG ON THE SCALE THIS MORNING!

I lost 6.7 KG so far.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 2, 2009)

This is the first time since the beginning of my cut that I'm experiencing a decrease of energy, look the end of my training. I really feel it at the end of the training!! That's interresting! PLUS, I add today 10 minutes of cardio.

Anyway here is my stats for the day 1: 



Rack pulls 5x5 at 330 lbs

BO rows 2x8 at 176 lbs, 1X8 at 198 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 3x5 at 209 lbs 1X2 at 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 2x8 at 70.4 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench  2x4 at 66 lbs, 2x7 at 66 lbs

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 308 lbs


Abs, 3x8 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CityHunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Day 2


Squats 5x5 at 297 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 2x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 52.8 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Really satisfied of my diet!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 4, 2009)

No training today and saturday, It's my mother's birthday and I have to go to another state!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2009)

mmmmmmmm, birthday cake


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 5, 2009)

You're such a B...... to tell me that lol!!!!!

I don't care because you know what! I'm 98.3 kg this morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 5, 2009)

its a weakness of mine  i love me some birthday cake.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel the loss of energy and of course endurance but my strength is still ok!


Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

Power cleans can't do it again with my shoulder pain.

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 2??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 2X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 2x8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

Abdos unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Day 5
The training tonight has been hard, I really really really feel especially during the front squat a lack of energy. IT WAS FUN!!!!! ;-)

Deadlift 4x4 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 220 lbs

Front Squat 2x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 154 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## suprfast (Dec 8, 2009)

Is the cut causing you fatigue?  
Might sound weird but how much water are you consuming.  Post your diet again and your weight loss rate.  Maybe you are shedding it too fast.
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course!!!! ;-) It's normal

I'm consuming a lot of water probably around 3 to 4 liter per day.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## CityHunter (Dec 10, 2009)

Yesterday was a rest day for me. 

Concerning my weight, I'm stuck!  Indeed I'm block at 98.5 kg weird....


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 10, 2009)

Rack pulls 5x5 at 330 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 4x5 at 209 lbs and 1x3 at 220 LBS

Dumbbell bench 2x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 2x6 at 66 lbs

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 308 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 12, 2009)

http://dl.free.fr/fouBUJhig


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 12, 2009)

Good training today. I'm beginning to be a little bit agressive....


Squats 5x5 at 286 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 2x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 57.2 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2009)

How's your weight?


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 13, 2009)

I was this morning at 97.4 still going down, but I'm really agressive. I almost had a fight with a m....... F...... today. 

Weird because my carbs are really low around 20g per day


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 2X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 2x8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

Abdos unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 15, 2009)

I began the PSMF diet today, see below. Good training today even if I feel the lack of calories, strength still ok! No front squat today I probably did a bad thing with the leg curl I've got a left knee pain...



Deadlift 4x4 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 220 lbs

No front squat

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 154 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## CityHunter (Dec 16, 2009)

Me at 97 kg, I begin to see some trace of abdominos.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## CityHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rack pulls 5x5 at 330 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 4x5 at 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 2x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 2x6 at 66 lbs

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 308 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## CityHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,

It was for me the leg training today, OH MY GOD it was HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!

My strength is still the same, but with a big lack of energy! Probably normal during a cut. I lost , since the 20th of nobember 10 kg, which is not bad. I'm experiencing since couple of days PSMF diet. I'll do that from now to 24th. I 'll take a short break to enjoy Christmas meal and then come back to my diet and reach my goal of 83kg!


Squats 3x5 at 286 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 2x6 and 2x7 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 57.2 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice trainings...

But I am not able to see any off Your pics????


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Really!!!!!

They are in my threads.....Mmmmmmm weird


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Well well well!!!!! Thanks to Mary for warned me the pics I posted couldn't be seen. Here I am.....


At the beginning of my cut at 106 kg



 

 


 

At 100.1 kg



 


 




At 97 kg


----------



## Built (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice progress! You don't look like you've lost any size at all!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Thx Built! Indeed I was at a party tonight and all my friend told that I was big not fat but big ;-)

But as you said, I'm gonna enjoy a short break with my diet on Christmas day. PSMF is really hard, I'm just eating proteins, proteins AND proteins. Not fun but I'm loosing weight with that. 

I lost a lot fat and I begin to see my veins on my arms. Still a lot of work to do, but I'm so ready and so motivated that I'm sure to succeed!

Thanks Marianne for all you support and your precious knowledge, trust me it helps a lot!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so angryyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!

I'm blocked since three days at 96kg, I just eat between 1400 or 1500 calories AND I'm blocked...............



HATE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 22, 2009)

break of 2 days in my diet. I'm not feeling good at all.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Good training still a little pain in the left knee, my weight is finally going down again which is cool. I'm gonna be out of the gym and 2 days break with my diet to appreciate Christmas time.


By the way Happy Christmas to everyone!



Deadlift 3x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 2x8 at 220 lbs

Front Squat 2x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 154 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm back with my diet since couple of days and back to the gym yesterday.

Doing a break with the PSMF maked me feel better! Even if I enjoyed all the meals during Christmas, I just took 1kg which is nothing compared to everything I ate!

I'll jump on the scale tommorrow to see where my weight is.

Concerning my training after a little bit more that a week without having been to the gym, I didn't loose any strength!


Happy New Year to everybody!


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## CityHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Good legg training today, but I still have that damn left knee pain.... Hope it's not gonna last too long!

I lost weight I'm now at 94.9 kg!!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 5, 2010)

OKAY!!!!!!

After Christmas, New year's eve, and two weeks of vacations in the French West indies it hasn't benn easy to eat well and to train properly BUT!!!!!!

But I'm back in the gym since 2 weeks, I didn't loose my strength except for some exercices but not too much!

My weight is 94.1 KG. My LBM objective is still 83KG.

Let's go!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 12, 2010)

Weird, I gained strength on the barbell bench! Not much but still!

Anyway, I'm hitting a plateaus with my weight. I'm still between 94-95 KG, but my body definition is better. We'll see in couple of days.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 23, 2010)

Time for an update!

I finally beat this plateaus!!!! I'm now at 93.8 kg! This is the first time I reach such a low weight keeping in the same time all (almost) my strengh!

Yesterday was a really good training I made some progress on the barbell bench.

Rack pulls 5x5 at 150 KG
BO rows 3x8 at 80 KG
One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 32 KG
Barbell bench 4x5 at 105 KG
Dumbbell bench 2x8 at 30 KG
Flat or low incline flyes 2x 6 at 30 KG
Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom at 140 KG
abs, 3x30 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Breacking NEWS

I'm not considered overweight anymore by FITDAY. Indeed, this morning I was at 93,1 KG!!

I lost since the end of november 2009 13 KG.
I just hope to not lose a part of my muscle gains... But fot the moment nothing indicates that, my strength is still the same or for some exercices better.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Here I'am hitting again a plateaus..... Damn it's so hard.....

I'm around 92.8 and 93.1 kg, and I'm hungry, I mean I dream of sugar..... But for the moment I resist. I have to succeed but god it's hard!

My objective is still 83 kg AND I WILL DO IT!!!!

Support is more than welcome..... BUILT your support misses me a lot!


----------



## Built (Mar 2, 2010)

83kg - that's 183 lbs. You are how tall? When was the last diet break you took?


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Built said:


> 83kg - that's 183 lbs. You are how tall? When was the last diet break you took?



I am 6.36 feet.

My last diet break was in january, I did it for 13 days. Even if I lost a lot ( I began my cut at 106kg which is 233 LBS) I still have some fat to lose around to see my abs.

According to you bodyfat calculator 183 LBS seems to be the perfect weight for me, am I wrong?


----------



## Built (Mar 3, 2010)

You've dropped about thirty pounds and at your height (6'4"), your current weight of 205 is not heavy. 

Personally, I'd switch gears to maintenance for a few months - then resume the cut, say in June. 

You need to build up some strength and get yourself used to eating again. That's what I think anyway. I think you'll enjoy easing the calories and the activity level up. Do it very slowly, add a couple hundred calories to your days next week, then another 100 daily for another week and so on, until you start gaining. Then drop it back there and stay put for a while.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok then, thx Built!


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 5, 2010)

*Time for an update!*

Hi everyone,

After having followed Built's advice, I stop for a while my cut and stabilize my weight at 90.6 kilos.

I didn't go to the gym for about 3 weeks at least to let my shoulder and knee pain go away. I'll be back on the gym tonight!

I lost so far a lot of weight keeping my muscle gain and strength. I bulked from 94kg to 106kg. So I lost around 15 kgs. Which is not bad!


But I'm not satisfied. I still have fat to loose on the bottom of my belly, but I assume this is for men, the most difficult part!


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 17, 2010)

UPDATE!!

I'm right now at 89.5 Kg!!! My definition begins to be nice but I still have some fat to loose .

The moment to go below 90 kg has been hard! For me, during my cut, I feel sometime frustrated because of the lack of food. It's not good at all to be in that kind of feeling, so  when I'm like that, I cook exactly what I want and I eat! Even if in this case my weight is going up, it's not a big deal. That permits me to keep going in my cut, loosing weight step by step. 

But it's just a personnal way of doing it which works pretty well on me.

About my workout I reduced the set 5X5 to 3X5. I still got the same strength even if I feel tired faster  than during the bulking period.

The next important step is to hunt the last trace of fat on my six pack. It's probably the hardest thing for me.

We'll see!


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey, nice to hear from you!


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 18, 2010)

thx Built!!! What are you up too???? are you cutting???

I'll post some pictures soon, probably when I 'll be at 87 kg.


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2010)

I am cutting. I saw 151 tip the scale last week and thought "okay, some of that is muscle, but not all of it!"

148 this AM.

I'll look forward to your pix!


----------



## CityHunter (May 2, 2010)

Fuck Fuck Fuck and Fuck!!!!

I have been really really weak last week end....... I ate all the worse things ever, that I shouldn't during a cut!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (May 13, 2010)

*Update*

Good news I was this morning at 88.1 kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (May 13, 2010)

So I'm really proud of my weight loss, but I clearly noticed a little bit of strength loss. It's probably normal in the last phase of a cut. Here is my stats, tell me what you think :


Rack pulls 3x5 at 150 Kg

BO rows 3x8 at 80kg

One-arm dumbbell 2x12 at 30kg

Barbell bench 3x5 at 95Kg

Dumbbell bench 2x8 at 30 kg

Flat or low incline flyes 2x8 at 22 kg

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom at 140kg

Abdos, 3X35 weighted


----------



## CityHunter (May 23, 2010)

*Me at 88,5kg*

Hi there, some pictures  from my sunday training. I'm right now at 88.5kg with a weight goal at 83 kg.


I started my cut at 106Kg, here is a picture of me at 101kg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


AND now at 88.5 kg, I'm happy of the result but I think the hardest part is probably between now and the 83kg goal. Like Built said, the body wants that every "budget cut has to be justified". ;-)

But I'll do it!





CityHunter said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suprfast (May 23, 2010)

Hey city nice to see you back.


----------



## CityHunter (May 23, 2010)

hey nice to hear from you!

I'm trying to put some photos... It should work in a minute!


----------



## suprfast (May 23, 2010)

Looks pretty beefy to me.  Good gains from the first set of photos you had.  I see you moved up from the "whitie tighties".


----------



## CityHunter (May 24, 2010)

LOL

Thx suprfast.... In fact I moved up to a red tighty one ;-)


----------



## CityHunter (May 27, 2010)

*Update*

I was this morningat 87.5kg.

I never NEVER been at this weight! ;-)


----------



## suprfast (May 27, 2010)

Looking good man.  you seem to be shedding the weight nicely.  Keep up on the forum and we will help motivate you.  

Tip the scales at about 100 kg this morning.  I think it is time I follow your foot steps.


----------



## CityHunter (May 27, 2010)

Congrats suprfast!!!!! Keep it up!!!!

Indeed the forum helps to be motivate, I just miss Built advice!!!! Built??????? ;-)


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

Dude, you look HOT! 

Nice work - thick as hell AND you have a waist!


DAMN!


----------



## CityHunter (May 29, 2010)

Thankx Built!

My abdominos are not too far now, but make them out is probably the hardest part.

It 's exciting!


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

The abs will be the part that drive you nuts, kinda like leg-fat to me. 

You're doing GREAT. You should be very proud of your progress.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 18, 2010)

UPDATE!

Alright, it's time for an update, like Built said in her previous thread, the abs is REALLY REALLY the part who drives me nuts!!!!!

I'm now at 86.5 kg. I have 3.5 kg to lose and I will reach my goal. But trust me... The last kilos are the hardest to lose, and trust me when I say you'll pay immediately if you eat something wrong!

Anyway I'm pretty proud of me! ;-)


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2010)

City, I need new pics in the undies.  Weight seems to be falling off nicely.  I remember when you were fat like me, now I aspire to be you.


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy CRAP you've done well! How much are you down now - you started at what - 105 kg? Nice work, my friend.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey y'all

Thanks for being supportive it's really encouraging! Built to be precise:

I started to bulk at 94 KG in august 2009 ( almost a year can you believe that!!!!!)
I went around 106-107 Kg
Then I cut and I'm now around 86.5 kg

It took me a year to do that but there is still a lot of work to do. My LBM is 83 kg and like I said, the last kilos seems to be the hardest to lose. I begin to see my abs but there is still fat on it.

I'll post new pictures as soon as I reach 83 kg. 

Thanks again for all your support!!!!! Suprfast keep it up you're gonna do it. You just have to think one thing during a cut which is "DON‘T EAT THAT COOKIE!" ;-)


----------



## suprfast (Jul 20, 2010)

Just keep it up.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Update....

After a birthday week end, not mine, I ate too much full of sugar and calories of all kind... 

So, before to leave in Thailand in ten days, I started a PSMF diet!  I'm right now at 89kg after this week end... We'll see in a week the PSMF results...


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

*TIME FOR An UPDATE*

Hi everybody.

Well I haven't post a thred here since a long time.

I have been injured on the right shoulder and the left knee almost at the same time. For both it's a bursitis....

It is painful... I tried to ignore it for a while, especially for the shoulder... It was the stupidest idea I ever had! 

I went finally to a Doc and he told me that I had to stop for a while to go to the gym.

I'm now almost heal by now, but I'm really angry about that. It's really frustrating. I was doing great and well... I had to stop...

Because of that and my crazy work at the office, I didn't pay too much attention to my diet. I spent 3 weeks in USA and wow.... it has been a disaster.... Thick burgers, monster burgers and french fries....

Anyway I'm gonna wait to be ready to go back to the gym being sure that I'm completely ok and my bursitis  away.

I'm beginning a diet again.  I started this new diet at 101 kg. I'm right now at 97,3 kg.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice to have you back.  I just decided to get back to it too.  Had no access to a gym or weights so I decided to start running.  5miles 3x a week for now.  Going for a 7.5 tomorrow.

Where in the USA did you stop by?  USA is filled with a lot of us fat bastards that love those thick burgers.  Best option to is kick the fries to the curb and just enjoy the beefyness.

Glad you are back and not broken anymore.


----------



## Built (Mar 1, 2011)

Shoulder pain must not be ignored. Sorry you got sidetracked, but just get back at it. You know what to do, that's more than most people have. Nothing to it but to do it.


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 2, 2011)

*Creatine*

I just sent a PM to Built because I can't remember the amount of creatine I have to take.

Reading old articles on the forum, most of them are saying that 5g/d is enough at anytime during the day. Could you confirm me that please?


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm right now at 94,7 KG (bodyweight), I was at 101kg a month ago. Everything is going well at Gym... Except my weight...

Since few days my weight is like blocked beetween 94,4 kg and my current weight.

I monitor my calories and I'm at 1800 cal/day. Not because I want it but just because I wasn't to starving for couple of days.

Is there something that I can do is it just normal? Is it a reaction of the body who is confuse by the sudden loss of weight and who is trying to resist against that loss?


----------

